# facial/chest Hives -rant/help!



## puffyamiyumifan (Nov 8, 2005)

I am sooo upset now. Since the 1st I have had hives on my ears, then neck, chin now chest and chin- oh- and now on my eyelids.  

I went to the doctor twice now- the first time friday I got a shot of Kenalog and told to use benadryl pills and creams.  kept getting worse.

So The dr sent me to a dermatologist and he gave me steroids and another shot of kenalog.  

Anyone else ever have this happen?  my face looks terrible


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 9, 2005)

Have you eaten anything you don't usually eat? It sounds like a food allergy. Or perhaps used a skin product that you've not used before?

If you have some anti-histamine (for hayfever) that can be really good for getting rid of hives. BUT I'm not a doctor so you should check with your doc first.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 9, 2005)

Are you getting strep? Because that happened to my sister when she had strep. Well, she gets them everytime she gets strep.


----------



## succubus (Nov 9, 2005)

I get hives quite frequently on my neck, but mostly on my arms. I get them from anything that is highly fragranced


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Nov 9, 2005)

I went through my diet and it all seems the same except for 1 day I had edmame with kosher salt.  that was 1 week ago.  I did try a new shampoo (aveda) but quickly switched back when this happened.  and I have had no change in detergents.  I am not using any body porducts now- I am to afraid.  
I return to the dermatologist on the 18th.  
he did say it could be a VIRAL rash.  but he could not know for sure till my bloodwork came back.  

Thanks for your responses- I ended up sleeping with socks on my hands last night so I would not scratch myself.  It was quite a sight


----------

